# Arizona Wine Makers Meeting, Mar. 20



## gregmg (Mar 11, 2011)

Arizona Wine Makers will be meeting on March 20th in Tucson. Carpooling options from Phoenix/Mesa may be available. Please email me at greg(at) goldminemtn (dot) com for further details.

Greg G.


----------



## gregmg (Mar 18, 2011)

Due to unforeseen circumstances the meeting Sunday has been canceled. A new date will be set next week.

Greg G.


----------



## gregmg (Apr 17, 2011)

The meeting has been rescheduled for Sunday, May 8th in Tucson. Please join us if you're in the area. Email me at greg (at) goldminemtn (dot) com for directions and other details.

Greg G.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2011)

Wish I was down there to attend. Any chance of moving it up here Greg? hehehe


----------

